# Closed



## Russianwolf (May 18, 2008)

Moved to another post


----------



## warreng8170 (May 18, 2008)

I would be in for 5-10 of the Chrome/Black Ti.

-warren


----------



## TowMater (May 18, 2008)

I'd be in for about 20 kits. Of the Chrome/Black TI

Todd


----------



## Russianwolf (May 19, 2008)

Over a hundred views and only three people wanting any? Come on guys, who wants some of the best less expensive versions of this kit?









I know the Elegant Beauty has all you guys drooling but this guy is half the price.


----------



## jdoug5170 (May 19, 2008)

Mike...being a newbie here, I'm tempted, but after several months of lurking, I don't remember ever hearing about this company. Perhaps some more information/background on them would be good. How does the quality rate compared to the other vendor's found listed here.

That said, I MAY be interested in a few 2-tone cigar's.

Doug


----------



## Russianwolf (May 19, 2008)

www.woodpenpro.com

The kits that I have made from him are about the same quality as that of Berea (arizona Silhouette, and Beartooth woods). The difference is the pating options. The replacement of the Black Enamel with Black Chrome on the top end cigars, and the replacement of the black enamel on the Chrome "Sierras" with Black Titanium. The Black enamel on both kits has been the weak point from all suppliers.

AS and BTW both have platinum and Gold Titanium Sierras with the Black Titanium, but the price is much higher ($12-16 if I recall correctly).

The trim bands on Jimmy's Sierra versions are also a bit more classy in my opinion. And he did pass word that he has two new types of  trim bands coming in that will be the same price as the Petroglyphs.


----------



## PrivatePens (May 19, 2008)

I am definitely in for some of each.


----------



## smwoodcrafts (May 19, 2008)

I am interested. Please keep me updated.

smwoodcrafts


----------



## NMDoug (May 19, 2008)

I will join prefer the Petroglyph - 15- 20 kits

Doug


----------



## GoodTurns (May 19, 2008)

Mike-
if we get to the 100 on each kit, I would like 10 Pacifica, 10 Cigar and 10 Petros...with the "double dip" on the discount it's just too tempting!)


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 19, 2008)

I would love to get some of the Pacificas and the Cigars but I don't have the money right now.


----------



## scotian12 (May 19, 2008)

Mike...what is the petroglyph and is there a picture of it?   Darrell


----------



## Russianwolf (May 19, 2008)

http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0002_pacifica_petroglyph_2-tone.html

Here is hte link to his site and the Petroglyph designs. Click the pic and they'll enlarge.

Now I have it on good word that he is adding two more styles that will be priced the same as the Petroglyphs. Poker and Christian Fish, but they aren't on his site yet. Don't know anything else on those yet.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdoug5170_
> 
> Mike...being a newbie here, I'm tempted, but after several months of lurking, I don't remember ever hearing about this company. Perhaps some more information/background on them would be good. How does the quality rate compared to the other vendor's found listed here.
> 
> ...



Doug,

Jimmy Finley has been around for quite a while.  He is an Active Duty Naval Officer who worded his way up through the enlisted ranks.  I have dealt with his company on several occasions and have always been pleased.  This link tells a bit about him.  Do take in consideration that as a Navy veteran married to a retired Navy Senior Chief that I am a bit partial to the Navy.  Did I mention that my daughter is a sailor as well? 

http://www.woodpenpro.com/about_us.html


----------



## markgum (May 19, 2008)

Hi;
  I would opt in for 5 of the  Petroglyph; but would also need the bushings.


----------



## Orgtech (May 19, 2008)

I would take at least 5 of each. Thanks


----------



## panini (May 20, 2008)

I'd like to get these

5ea Two-Tone Petroglyph 

5ea Two-Tone Tapa Pacifica


----------



## JohnU (May 20, 2008)

Is the setup the same with these as the sierra...bushings, drillbit ?


----------



## Russianwolf (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnU_
> 
> Is the setup the same with these as the sierra...bushings, drillbit ?


yep, they are identical except for the trim band pattern and platings.


----------



## JohnLifer (May 20, 2008)

Please put me down for 5 Pacifica, 5 petraglyph and 5 cigars.
Thanks
John


----------

